# Territorial aggression! HELP



## Denita (Dec 13, 2005)

Molly is an 18 month old GSD. She has recently started being aggressive towards our other dog. She won't let the other animals by the water bowl and randomly attacks our Shiba? We have no issues with other dogs? Can walk her without incident. Just seems to be our other dog and the backyard. How do we correct this behavior???


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Just animals or people too?


----------



## Denita (Dec 13, 2005)

Just animals. Specifically our other dog.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

What breed and sex is the other dog?


----------



## Denita (Dec 13, 2005)

Both Female and the other breed is Shiba Inu. Neither spayed.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Is the Shiba Inu older then the GSD? Does this just happen around the water bowl or is it with food, toys, etc?


----------



## Denita (Dec 13, 2005)

Yes, the Shiba is older. Doesn't happen just around the bowl. She won't get drink if they are both out. The last incident was I was playing fetch with Molly and Sadie was walking by (about 6' away not even interested in what we were doing) and she just went after her and attacked her.


----------



## Bismarck (Oct 10, 2009)

keep them seperated.
female fights can be deadly.
i recommend a trainer/behaviorist asap.


----------



## Denita (Dec 13, 2005)

We have them separated now. Molly is going to a board and train facility on the 16th. Will this help with this issue though?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Bismarck said:


> keep them seperated.
> female fights can be deadly.
> i recommend a trainer/behaviorist asap.



This would be exactly what I would do or things can turn ugly really quick.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Denita said:


> We have them separated now. Molly is going to a board and train facility on the 16th. Will this help with this issue though?



By board and train, do you mean you won't be there for the training?


----------



## Denita (Dec 13, 2005)

We will be involved with training as well!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I would call them up before you take the dog there to clarify what your goals are and what the problems are that you are having with the other dog to see if the training will cover that. If not, maybe look for someone that works with this behavior and can come to your home.


----------



## Bismarck (Oct 10, 2009)

Denita said:


> We have them separated now. Molly is going to a board and train facility on the 16th. Will this help with this issue though?


it may, and it may not.

it all depends on the dog. when did you get her (the new one)?


----------



## Bismarck (Oct 10, 2009)

when did you get molly?


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Denita said:


> Molly is an 18 month old GSD. She has recently started being aggressive towards our other dog. She won't let the other animals by the water bowl and randomly attacks our Shiba? We have no issues with other dogs? Can walk her without incident. Just seems to be our other dog and the backyard. How do we correct this behavior???


How did they interact prior to this? Could they drink from the same bowl before? 

I'm sorry, I don't have any advice, but I also have a 4 year old Shiba female (spayed.) She rules the roost over the two 11-month old WGSD mix brothers. I knew with her personality, that I could never bring in a female of any breed. I already had a female in the house when the Shiba came home as a pup, and that has worked fine, but no more females while the Shiba is alive. 

My son has a 3'ish year old WGSD and the Shiba has *never* gotten along well with her. They can't be together. At all. But in my case, it's the Shiba causing the problems and eventually the WGSD would get sick of it and it got scary, so it had to be a rotate and crate thing while she lived here.

So you may be looking at a life of rotate and crate. It's a pain, but not the end of the world. The Shiba will be safe that way. 

I definitely advise the behaviorist, too. They could help you see what you might be missing on trigger points? or at least help with advice on management. Either way, I'd address this asap or it'll only get worse. My youngest has gone after my oldest twice. Both times were met with very severe reprimands on my part. That was months ago and has sure never happened again. I'm not proud of how harsh I was, but it called for it I believe. (Not saying you need to do something severe, only that you at least can't allow it to happen again.)

Good luck, please update us! (I'd love to see a pic of your Shiba )


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I would never board and train my dog. Instead I would hire a really good behaviorist to work with me and my dog on the problem behavior(s). You need the training as much as she does and it sounds like the problems are only happening in your house so it makes sense for the training to happen there too. 

If you do go through with the board and train, be sure to visit the facility and find out the conditions the dogs are kept in (where do they sleep at night, etc.) and be sure you are comfortable with and aware of all of the techniques they may use. 

If she is resource guarding then take a look at the book Mine! by Jean Donaldson. I would also put all of your dogs on Nothing in Life is Free and especially have this dog working for everything. 

And I agree to keep her separated until you have help figuring out what's going on.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Board and train situations wont help the current situation you have. Board and train is you drop the dog off, the trainer does all the work and then you get a refresher course at either the end of the week or the end of the board and train. You're having problems between the two dogs. Sending one off and then bringing them back will NOT help that situation any. You need a trainer/behaviorist IN YOUR HOME to see the behavior first hand and help you take steps to hopefully correct the situation. You are likely to make the problems worse by sending one to board and train and then bringing the displaced dog back in.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

what ruth says and another vote for no board and train. i doubt if it will be helpful, since this seems to be more of a behavioral issue.


----------



## Denita (Dec 13, 2005)

We got Molly when she was 6 wks old. We never had any issues with her until her first heat cycle. That's when this began. I am doing NILF now and allowing them both out in the yard with Molly having a muzzle. No muzzle, no interactions! I am calling the trainer on Monday to see if they can come to the house after training to address this issue. If they can't I will see who they recommend! I also plan to spay her after as well. So? Am I heading in the right direction?


----------



## Bismarck (Oct 10, 2009)

sounds like a solid game plan.


----------

